# P60 & 18650 machine work - jetbeam, etc.?



## carl (Jun 24, 2010)

What type of lights (besides SF,SF knock-offs, and any current P60 compatible hosts) have previously been custom machined to be P60 and 18650 compatible?

Has the Jetbeam-III M been modified as above? Or any Fenix lights? Who did the work?

thanks


----------

